# New Embeded Media Support



## David

Another sweet feature is the ability to easily embed media just by posting the link, like we could do for YouTube on the old forums.

Following is a list of all of the supported sites:





__





						Supported sites - s9e\TextFormatter
					






					s9etextformatter.readthedocs.io
				




and a few examples:



		Code:
	

https://www.amazon.com/The-BeerBelly-200-001-80-Ounce-Belly/dp/B001RB2CXY/






		Code:
	

https://abcnews.go.com/WNN/video/dog-goes-wild-when-owner-leaves-22936610


----------



## David

Some people report that some sites autoplay the videos. Autoplay is always supposed to be disabled. Please report these site to me for investigation.

Some of the new browsers also support the ability to automatically disable autoplay for all video. Check your privacy/security settings.


----------

